# Video Conference with Alpha (the Betta)



## coroware (Oct 15, 2010)

You can attend a multi-person videoconference with Alpha - our Betta - from your desktop PC or Macintosh at home.

http://www.corocall.com/alpha

There is no charge for attending, and we especially welcome schools to use our conference room to learn more about fish.

Moreover, we look forward to your comments so that we can learn even more about caring for our office buddy, Alpha.

The CoroCall Team
http://www.corocall.com


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah man. It wants me to install some software. =[ I wish you luck with your buddy. =]


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the live video!

Does he stay in that one side of the tank a lot? For the few minutes I've been watching, he justs stays by that side.

Lol, now he's building a bubble nest! 

Very cute.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Makes me want to record my bettas, if even just to see what they do while I'm at classes


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats so cool, but I have to install software. Darn


----------



## coroware (Oct 15, 2010)

*RE: Alpha and his bubble nest*

Indeed, Alpha spends much of his day tending to his bubble nest. We've contemplated bringing a female friend into the tank, but have been warned that we will have fighting betas and many babies to tend to.

Does anyone have some receommendations on which other fish would be compatible buddies?

Regarding the software install, it is a videoconferencing software application that is absolutely free. Also, Alpha can host 3,4,5+ people in his CoroCall "meeting room". Nice for a school class or project.

We've also been thinking about remote control software for lights, feeding and adding water. Ideas for remote control are always welcome.

The CoroCall team


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wait... so what i'm seeing is happening right now? thats awesome!


----------



## coroware (Oct 15, 2010)

> wait... so what i'm seeing is happening right now? thats awesome! 

yes, it is!

In fact, if you invite another person, you'll be able to see and talk with each other via video conferencing.

Alpha is not very talkative, though ;-)

The CoroCall Team


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thats really cool!


----------



## coroware (Oct 15, 2010)

*RE: Alpha (the Betta)*

we try harder 

also, you can share your Betta tank in the same conference call

Stereo Bettas


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

coroware said:


> Indeed, Alpha spends much of his day tending to his bubble nest. We've contemplated bringing a female friend into the tank, but have been warned that we will have fighting betas and many babies to tend to.
> 
> Does anyone have some receommendations on which other fish would be compatible buddies?
> 
> ...


Thats awesome lol

You dont want to add a female cause they'll fight or you'll end up with a TON of babies 

When it comes to compatible tank buddies bettas do very well on their own however depending on the size of the tank (a 5g would do well with a few ghost shrimp or a snail snails poop alot though >>)
a 10g you could go with 3-4+ cory catfish who are peaceful bottom dwellers (you'll want atleast 3 cause they are social and kind of school)


----------

